# Henbit



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Henbit or Lamium amplexicaule a member of the mint family or Lamiaceae (square stem). I love this little munchie on salads. Many folks use it as a pot herb. This far south it’s pretty much a winter annual. Locally it will disappear by June but from now until then I’ve a tasty topping for my salads. Plus it’s high in iron, vitamins and fiber.

It’s been posted about before but I couldn’t resist. I noticed it moments ago at the edge of the yard. The little purple blooms always catch my eye. If you notice in the pic the stems are fairly dark. When the stem is dark it can sometimes be bitter, especially a dark red/purple. I harvest the plant for eating when it’s a bit younger and the stem is a brighter green. Then it has a sweet flavor and is very tender.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I think I have seen this growing in Texas.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

It most definitely grows in Texas! In fact just about everywhere in the northern hemisphere south of the arctic circle. 

Look for it when its blooming for identification. When you are sure of the id - the leaf shape and feel and the square stem then you can gather it before the bloom when it's most tender. Happy Munching!


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

We have this here as well. Most people consider it a weed. 

Until the last freeze, I had a pile of it growing under an unused patio door and into the house.

It is a pain in the rear in my flower and veggie gardens, but Cotton is right, it is an awesome addition to salads.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the Flower Blooms, reminds me of Honey.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lordy -- I'll be munching from now until June!!  Thanks for the hint, Cotton.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

It grows all over my yard but I've never been able to find any young enough as to not be bitter, guess that goes with having a mild enough climate that it grows all year.


----------

